# [X11] - Jak zainstalować czcionki w systemie

## zajec_15

MOD EDIT .....chciałbym używać czcionek z windowsa ale nie wiem jak to dokonac prosze was o pomoc.

----------

## arsen

hmm, twoje wątki nigdy się ładu i składu nie trzymają. Skopiuj sobie czcionki które lubisz do ~/.fonts, w firefoxie sobie później wybierz i koniec.

a jak chcesz w ogóle mieć te ariale verdany itd, to lepiej zrób:

```

emerge corefonts

```

----------

## zajec_15

Zrobiłem emerge corefonts ale nie mam takiego katalogu jak .fonts

----------

## arsen

To co podałem to 2 różne rozwiązania. ~/.fonts masz sobie sam stworzyć u siebie w katalogu domowym (nie wiem czy wiesz co oznacza tylda "~")

a emerge corefonts instaluje ci czcionki jak verdana czy arial itd. ale już gdzie indziej, globalnie.

----------

## zajec_15

Stworzyłem katalog .font skopiowałem czcionki ale niestety nie mam ich w firefoxie i nadla mam kijowe czcionki. Pomóż mi

----------

## arsen

pokaż:

```

ls -la ~/.fonts

```

----------

## zajec_15

ls -la .fonts

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 kwi 8 21:39 .

drwx------ 12 root root 4096 kwi 8 21:38 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 kwi 8 21:39 TTF -> /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/

----------

## arsen

No nic, nie chce by ta dyskusja końca nie miała, polecam http://linuxweb.linuxindex.pl/?q=node/view/32

już z tym musisz sobie dać rade jak trochę głową ruszysz.

----------

## zajec_15

Zrobięłm tak jak tam jest ale powiedz mi jedno jak w tym firefoxie zmienić te badziewne czcionki na czcionki windowsowe

----------

## nelchael

Pewnie w ustawieniach.

PS. http://rtfm.killfile.pl/

----------

